# anyone's guess



## Catius

It's anyone's guess how small the city was, when the actress visited it. Pentru ce varianta optati aici ?

E usor de ghicit cat de mic era orasul, cand actrita l-a vizitat.

sau 

Nimeni nu stie cat de mic era orasul, cand actrita l-a vizitat.

Diferenta e majora. Pe alte dictionare online romanesti e oferita prima varianta, insa pe freedictionary apare a doua varianta.

Va multumesc!


----------



## irinet

De unde este textul. Pare incorect fiindca e o întrebare sau ce?


----------



## Catius

irinet said:


> De unde este textul. Pare incorect fiindca e o întrebare sau ce?



Imi cer scuze, am redat gresit textul:

It's anyone's guess how small the village was when the actress visited it.


----------



## irinet

Într-adevăr, traducerea înclină către varianta 2: "Greu de spus cât de mic era satul...".
Dar uitându-mă în dicționarul lui Levițchi și Bantaș (1992, Teora), am găsit varianta opusă: 'lucru ușor de ghicit".
Ori îi întrebi și pe nativi, ori mai așteptăm și alte păreri care, cu siguranță, 'vor sosi' curând.
În orice caz, fraza e mai mult decât ciudată în ceea ce privește logica, dar și formularea gramaticală.


----------



## farscape

Cel puţin în AE "it's anyone's guess" înseamnă _nobody knows_/nimeni nu ştie. Pe forumul English Only am găsit expresia cu aceeaşi interpretare (_nobody knows_).

@irinet: Ce e rău cu fraza originală, nu mă prind (mie îmi sună ok), poate tot de la mizeria asta de gripă 

Later,

.


----------



## Catius

Va multumesc!
farscape: si cambridge dictionary online indica tot a doua varianta. Se pare ca prima varianta apare numai in dictionare romanesti. 
irinet: gresisem initial, dar in varianta asta, mi se pare logica formularea in engleza. 
Voi mai astepta opinii. In acest moment, inclin insa spre a doua varianta. Mi se pare ca prima varianta e traducerea literala a unei expresii idiomatice, lucru care o face gresita.


----------



## irinet

Bună din nou!
Ce nu-mi place este amestecul acesta de present cu trecut și nici măcar nu-mi dau seama care e ideea: de ce ar trebui să știe cineva mărimea satului sau orășelului în momentul vizitării lui de o actriță. De aceea spun că pare rupt dintr-un context care, dacă există, ar fi putut fi important.

În privința dicționarelor românești, dacă se mai strecoară câte o greșeală rarissimă, nu prea avem motive de supărare mare pentru că noi nu avem la ora aceasta lexicografi. E o muncă titanică, iar titanii care ne-au lăsat această moștenire, nu mai sunt printre noi.


----------



## Catius

Fraza e dintr-un serial nu tocmai elitist de călătorii. E "cârligul" de la începutul unui episod. Am scos numele actriţei ca să nu devoalez informaţii despre un episod care nu a ieşit pe piaţă, însă fraza nu e scoasă din context. Următoarea frază din script nu aduce lămuriri. E foarte probabil ca nici prima variantă de traducere să nu fie greşită în alte contexte, dar aici, după ce am mai consultat şi alte dicţionare, înclin să o aleg pe a doua. Îţi mulţumesc din nou pentru ajutor.


----------



## farscape

Caitus,

Bun venit pe forumul românesc al WordReference şi mulţumesc din partea moderatorilor pentru diacritice 

irinet,

Dacă  e nevoie putem să deschidem o altă discuţie despre concordanţa  timpurilor, dar cel puţin ca exprimare "colocvială" e corect formulată.  Naratorul povesteşte acum ce s-a întâmplat mai de mult şi poate face  aprecieri în prezent despre trecut.

Best,
.


----------



## irinet

Da, exact ce spuneam, contextul a ceea ce căutam eu era în episodul anterior. Ce mă bucur e că ne-am lămurit cu traducerea.

All the best to you both,


----------



## Catius

Şi eu mă bucur că ne-am lămurit. Vă mulţumesc amândurora pentru ajutor şi pentru primire!

Numai bine!


----------

